# how much/often should a netherland dwarf eat?



## rabbidu (Jan 5, 2013)

Title says it all.
And can pellets replace hay?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 5, 2013)

Hay should make up the bulk of a rabbit's diet. The age of the rabbit determines the rest. 

Have you looked in the library section of this forum? There is lots of info there to tell you what a proper bunny diet looks like.

How old is your rabbit?


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2013)

all bunnies NEED unlimited hay (alfalfa is ok if 7 mos or younger; adults should only get grass hays)

1/4-1/2c pellets per 5 lbs body weight per day for adults... it's often recommended that babies get unlimited pellets, but I think they do better limited to 2-3x the amount they're going to get as an adult (based on what they're expected to weigh once fully grown). with pellets, you want low protein (around 14%), high fiber (20-30%) and NO seeds, nuts, dried fruits/veggies or other colorful bits in them.

no veggies or fruits under 12 weeks of age. at 12 weeks or if you're not sure a rabbit has had veggies before, you should *gradually* introduce veggies one at a time a few days apart and keep a close eye on poops to make sure the veggie isn't causing tummy troubles.

once veggies are fully introduced, rabbits should have a *minimum* of 1c (packed) leafy greens per 2 lbs body weight per day.

no more than 1 tbsp non-leafy greens and 1 tsp fruit per 2 lbs body weight per day.

diet info/veggie lists:
http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html#babies
http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html
http://www.3bunnies.org/feeding.htm#greens

btw, if you're not already aware, the best way to get hay is to buy it by the bale or half-bale at a local feed store - it's like $3/lb at pet stores vs around $6-15 for an entire 50-100 lb bale at a feed store. ANY horse-quality grass hay is acceptable for bunnies of any age.


----------

